# Community Tank



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello guys right now i have an extra 20 gallon thats running and i was wondering what to put in it. i was thinking of some shrimp, tetra and guppies... oh ya and some ottos. i would like to make it semi planted with moss balls and stuff like that. so if you have any ideas let me know.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

anybody got any ideas


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Get a bunch of those rams that charles has.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

south american /central american cichlid hybrid grow out cube???

lmao


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I've always wanted to do a school of Pygmy Cories and Mosquito Rasbora. Never had the spare tank to do it though...:bigsmile:


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Pygmy corys are great, I've kept two of the commoner dwarf cory species, and the pygmaeus are shy, you need dither fish, and a large group of the pygmies in order to see them really swim around but when they do its really something, they dont call them tetra corys for nothing! They especially love swimming with my otos. They are great tankmates for shrimp cause they won't touch even the smallest of shrimplets, just like otos and BNs.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Dont forget Nerite Snails, great little cleaners and they are very colourfull, just dont buy any Loaches or Assasin Snails..they will eat them


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

your loving those things arent you lol


roshan said:


> Dont forget Nerite Snails, great little cleaners and they are very colourfull, just dont buy any Loaches or Assasin Snails..they will eat them


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

macframalama said:


> your loving those things arent you lol


you betcha!! whats not to like, they are cheap,peacefull, clean like crazy and at times very interesting to just observe plus they will get into every nook and cranny to devour Algae


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

sweet any more ideas


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

The shrimp idea sounds great. I have a 10g shrimp tank and love it. The shrimp are fascinating creatures. They will continue to populate the tank and will generate a small return on your initial investment. You can usually find some great deals here on shrimp. Good luck.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

cool i think i'll get some ghost shrimp and blueberry shrimp


----------

